# JoeV's bread baking class was a success!



## homecook (Dec 5, 2008)

I attended a bread baking class that JoeV put on as a fundraiser for our churchs' Food Pantry.  I know now I am ready to bake bread. It was very interesting and informative! He made the No-Knead bread, basic Italian bread, basic white bread and double chocolate pecan crunchies cake cookies..........we got to taste them all!!! They were all to die for! 
I have been very intimidated with this and he put my fears to rest. He made it look so simple  that I know I'm ready to do this. I got a bowl of the dough he made tonight, so tomorrow I will continue with the instructions and bake my first loaf of bread.  I really learned alot and I'll be sure to sign up for his next class in February. 

Joe, you rock!! Thank you.

Barb


----------



## Katie H (Dec 5, 2008)

Congratulations to all!!!  Glad to hear it was such a success.  Can't wait to get the report on how your bread turns out.

Good job, Joe!!!


----------



## JoeV (Dec 6, 2008)

WOW! What a heck of a lot of fun we had tonight, and we raised $805 for the food pantry. Everyone went home with something, whether it was fresh baked bread, rolls, dough whisks (two donated by Breadtopia.com just for this event), bottles of Instant yeast, and yes, two batches of NYT bread dough all mixed and just needing a little time to grow and a friendly oven to get a tan in.

Here's some pics from the evening, which ran four hours in length. I believe there were some new friendships made among my "church ladies."

The first loaf of NYT Italian Herb out of the oven. The steam was still pouring off it as I sliced to for everyone to try with some sweet butter. This was made in my oblong La Cloche baker.







Some happy faces as the "church ladies" got their first taste of heavenly bread.






Two loaves of Italian bread ready for the oven.






Assorted shaped rolls and a couple hoagie rolls made with the Basic White Bread recipe.






The second loaf of NYT, made with the base recipe and topped with 10-grain cereal.






The first batch of DOuble Chocolate Pecan Crunchy Cake Cookies.






Our "Class Picture."






Lastly, yours truly holding court over the cake cookies.






The evening went smoothly thanks to my DW who signed people in and took care of the appetizers. We had spinach dip in Pumpernickle tha tI made yesterday, two sandwich trays, a veggie tray with dip and soft drinks & coffee for all. Thanks also to my friend Carole who shuttled things from the kitchen to the work area, and who did dishes for me all night. Carole also took most of the pictures and e-mailed them to me tonight so I could post them. Their help reduced the time to put on the program to just under 4 hours. It was a lot of fun and I'm looking forward to the next class on February 28th.

JoeV


----------



## letscook (Dec 6, 2008)

joev  Congrats   on the sucess of your evening,  The pics look great.

Please share your Italian bread recipe.  

Happy Hoildays


----------



## JoeV (Dec 6, 2008)

letscook said:


> joev  Congrats   on the sucess of your evening,  The pics look great.
> 
> Please share your Italian bread recipe.
> 
> Happy Hoildays



No Problem. Here it is:


*Basic Italian Bread*
From the kitchen of: Joe Valencic​
Ingredients:
2 Cups water, lukewarm  (16 oz.)
2 ½ teaspoons Instant Yeast
5 3/4 Cups bread flour (1# 13 oz.)
1 Tablespoon dark brown sugar (Regular brown sugar works fine)
2 Tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil
1 Tablespoon salt
1 Egg white, lightly beaten
2 Tablespoons sesame seeds

Directions:
Mix flour, salt and yeast in a bowl and blend ingredients so they mix well. Using a dough hook attachment, add the flour and brown sugar to the water and mix on low speed until the dough starts to form. Drizzle the oil into the dough and beat on medium speed for 8 to 10 minutes, or until a smooth, firm, elastic dough is formed. (At this point I take it out and hand knead, adding flour if needed, for 5 minutes or until I’m happy with the texture of the dough. You want it smooth, not sticky.)

Transfer the dough to a lightly oiled bowl and spray the dough with a thin coating of cooking spray. Wrap the bowl with plastic wrap (I use plastic shopping bags instead of wasting plastic wrap. Put the bowl in the bag and tuck the handles underneath to keep out any breeze) and set aside to proof in a warm, draft-free place for 1 to hour or until doubled in size. Remove the plastic wrap (bag), punch down and flatten the rounded dough with the heel of your hand, and split into two equal pieces. Roll the dough up tightly, sealing the seam well. The dough should be elongated and oval-shaped, with tapered and rounded (not pointed) ends.
Preheat the oven lined with a pizza stone to 400 F. Alternately, an inverted baking sheet may be used in place of a pizza stone.

Place the dough on a baker's peel heavily dusted with semolina flour, or cornmeal, or alternately, on an inverted baking sheet. (I use parchment paper on my peel dusted with cornmeal, so I can slide it all onto my pizza stone) Allow the dough to proof, loosely covered with sprayed plastic (I cut up the bag) and a dishtowel, for about one hour, or until doubled in size. Brush the dough with the egg white and sprinkle the sesame seeds over the top. Using a razor blade or sharp knife, score 3 (1/4-inch deep) slashes across the top of the dough at a 45 degree angle.

Spray the dough with water from a water bottle and place in the oven on the baking stone. Immediately close the oven and bake for 3 minutes. Open the oven door and spray the dough again with the water bottle. Close the oven door and bake for an additional 3 minutes before spraying the dough for a third time (the spraying of the dough will ensure a crisp golden brown crust). Bake the dough for 30 minutes, or until a hollow thud is heard when the bread is whacked with the bowl of a wooden spoon. Bread should have internal temperature of at least 200 F. Allow the bread to cool slightly on a wire rack before serving.


----------



## PieSusan (Dec 6, 2008)

Well done! That is super fantastic Joe!


----------



## JoeV (Dec 6, 2008)

homecook said:


> I attended a bread baking class that JoeV put on as a fundraiser for our churchs' Food Pantry.  I know now I am ready to bake bread. It was very interesting and informative! He made the No-Knead bread, basic Italian bread, basic white bread and double chocolate pecan crunchies cake cookies..........we got to taste them all!!! They were all to die for!
> I have been very intimidated with this and he put my fears to rest. He made it look so simple  that I know I'm ready to do this. I got a bowl of the dough he made tonight, so tomorrow I will continue with the instructions and bake my first loaf of bread.  I really learned alot and I'll be sure to sign up for his next class in February.
> 
> Joe, you rock!! Thank you.
> ...



Thanks Barb. I'm glad you had a great time, and now you're ready to make bread. I can hardly wait for "_OMG, it is delicious_" post. Followed by "_I have to mix up another batch because DH and DS ate the whole loaf_." It's so predictable and so true.

Joe


----------



## Lefty7887 (Dec 6, 2008)

Joe, can you please share the cookie recipe, (for my wife)....


----------



## JoeV (Dec 6, 2008)

Lefty7887 said:


> Joe, can you please share the cookie recipe, (for my wife)....


 Sure, I've heard that one before. It's OK to be honest with us. We'll help you through your "cookie problem." 

*Double Chocolate Pecan Crunchies Cake Cookies*
From the kitchen of Joe Valencic​
INGREDIENTS:

1 ea. 18.5 oz package Betty Crocker Super Moist Devil’s Food cake mix
½  Cup vegetable oil
2 Eggs – well beaten
2 T Warm water
½  Cup Post Honey Bunches of Oats with Caramel
½  Cup Chocolate Chips
½  Cup chopped pecans


DIRECTIONS:

Preheat oven to 350 F. Put the Honey Bunches of Oats in a plastic bag, and pound lightly to break chunks into smaller pieces. Combine cake mix, water, eggs water and oil until smooth. Blend in remaining ingredients until thoroughly mixed. Batter will be a little stiff, but don't be concerned with that.

Drop a slightly rounded teaspoonful of batter 2" apart on an ungreased cookie sheet.

Bake for 12-14 minutes or until slightly browned. Remove from oven and allow to cool in the pan for 2 minutes, then immediately remove from the pan to a cooling rack (otherwise they will stick to the pan).

Makes about 4 dozen cookies using teaspoon, or 3 dozen using a tablespoon.


----------



## pacanis (Dec 6, 2008)

Geez, that second loaf of NYT rose so high... I'm jealous.
I'm going to throw a loaf together today using the recipe you gave me, Joe. I can only hope mine looks so good. I'll bake it tomorrow.


----------



## JoeV (Dec 6, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Geez, that second loaf of NYT rose so high... I'm jealous.
> I'm going to throw a loaf together today using the recipe you gave me, Joe. I can only hope mine looks so good. I'll bake it tomorrow.



That loaf was mixed at 5 a.m. and baked at 6 p.m. I was working in a commercial kitchen that had a proof box, so my bread proofed beautifully in about 35-40 minutes, thus shortening the class time. Other than that, nothing was different. It was baked in a 4 quart OvenWare covered dish from a garage sale.


----------



## deelady (Dec 6, 2008)

Looks like so much fun Joe, and everything looks delish!! How wonderful you guys were able to raise so much money! 

You have such a kind looking face, to match your heart!!


----------



## letscook (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks joev for the recipe  and Happy Holidays to you


----------

